# MàJ iPod Updater a planté ( " null' )



## kathy h (31 Mars 2005)

bonsoir,

je viens de faire 2 MàJ  Apple :  ( via Mise à Jour automatique) 

- logiciel Airport
et - iPod Updater 

quand j'ai voulu redémarer juste apres les 2 MàJ mon Imac G5 a eu un comportement étrange, il n'y a pas eu le gong de rédémarrage et j'ai eu des messages au redémarage  que je n'ai jamais habituellement 

et quand je vais dans " Mise à jour de logiciel" il y a écrit " null" en face de MàJ Ipod quid???

quand j'ai voulu rédémarer une seconde fois : même problème , pas de gond de redémarrage et depuis alors que safari est seul ouvert mon CPU tourne à 100%.

qu'a t'il pu se passer ? 

merci


----------



## Apca (31 Mars 2005)

A-tu essayer déjà de réparer les autorisations du disque ? Comme ca, à ce niveaux là ce sera fait.


----------



## kathy h (31 Mars 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> A-tu essayer déjà de réparer les autorisations du disque ? Comme ca, à ce niveaux là ce sera fait.



Je ne pensais pas qu'il fallait réparer les autorisations apres ce type de MàJ mais juste apres les MàJ système?

mais bon ça ne peut pas faire de mal de toute façon.

mais pourquoi il y a marqué " null" en face de cette MàJ iPod dans " Mise à jour de logiciel"

voilà ce qu'il y a marqué :

2005-03-31 00:48:52 +0200: Installed "iPod Updater 2005-03-23" ((null))


----------



## Apca (31 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pensais pas qu'il fallait réparer les autorisations apres ce type de MàJ mais juste apres les MàJ système?
> 
> mais bon ça ne peut pas faire de mal de toute façon.



C'est le seul conseil que je peut te donné. Moi souvent quands j'ai des petits problèmes, je répare les autorisations et c'est bon.



			
				kathy h a dit:
			
		

> mais pourquoi il y a marqué " null" en face de cette MàJ iPod dans " Mise à jour de logiciel"



Ca par contre, je n'en sais rien  je vais laissé la place aux connaisseurs pour ce genre de problème.


----------



## kathy h (31 Mars 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> C'est le seul conseil que je peut te donner. Moi souvent quands j'ai des petit problèmes, je répare les autorisations et c'est bon.
> 
> 
> 
> Ca par contre, je n'en sais rien  je vais laisser la place au connaisseur pour se genre de problème.



j'ai réparé les autorisations mais à mon avis cela ne résoudra pas le problème...

je vais essayer de réparer le disque via le DVD d'installation

le message suite à la MàJ d'ipod c'est celui ci :

2005-03-31 00:48:52 +0200: Installed "iPod Updater 2005-03-23" ((null))


----------



## Apca (31 Mars 2005)

Sinon, essaye peut-être de refaire la mise à jour en allant rechercher celle-ci sur le site d'apple


----------



## kathy h (31 Mars 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, essaye peut-être de refaire la mise à jour en allant rechercher celle-ci sur le site d'apple



disons que mon problème c'est pas tellement une mise à jour "nulle" mais le problème que j'ai eu en redémarrand : tous ces messages qui défilaient et que je n'avais jamais eu genre " recherche de réseau" ect.... habituellement quand je rédamarre je n'ai aucun message, juste la pomme c'est tout. 

la nuit portant conseil j'espère que demain je trouverais la raison à ce mini plantage qui a eu lieu à la suite d'une simple mise à jour de logiciel Apple.. 

merci ...


----------



## macinside (31 Mars 2005)

les messages dans la fenetre de démarrage sont normal (ça va parfois tellement vite que l'on ne les voit pas tous) sinon cette mise a jours est dispos chez Apple


----------



## Macounette (31 Mars 2005)

Idem pour moi, j'ai toujours le message "recherche de réseau", etc. au démarrage. Mais je redémarre rarement mon iBook


----------



## kathy h (31 Mars 2005)

alors je n'avais jamais fait attention à ce messaqges.. mais le gong pourquoi je n'ai pas eu le gong de démarrage que diantre?


----------



## Apca (31 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Idem pour moi, j'ai toujours le message "recherche de réseau", etc. au démarrage. Mais je redémarre rarement mon iBook



C'est peut-être parce que ton mac essaye de démarrer à partir du réseaux. Faudrait sinon aller jette un oeil  dans "Préférence système/démarrage" et regarder si ton disque osx est bien sélectionner et pas le réseau.


----------



## Macounette (31 Mars 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut-être parce que ton mac essaye de démarrer à partir du réseaux. Faudrait sinon aller jette un oeil  dans "Préférence système/démarrage" et regarder si ton disque osx est bien sélectionner et pas le réseau.


Ben je n'ai pas de réseau chez moi  à part le réseau wifi. Sans blague, j'y suis déjà allée, et c'est bien le disque dur qui est sélectionné. 
Mais ça ne me gêne pas plus que ça.


----------



## Macounette (31 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> alors je n'avais jamais fait attention à ce messaqges.. mais le gong pourquoi je n'ai pas eu le gong de démarrage que diantre?


Et si tu le redémarres, ça fait pareil ? faut pouvoir reproduire un "bug" pour s'assurer que c'en est bien un...


----------



## Tangi (31 Mars 2005)

J'ai moi aussi eu un problème avec l'avant-dernière mise à jour... 

*A l'intention des modérateurs : *Je précise que j'ai déjà posté sur iPodGénération, mais aucune réponse ne m'a été donnée, iPodGénération est très peu fréquenté et un sujet comme ça passe rapidement aux oubliettes... Alors je me permet de poster ici mais si vous considérez que ce n'est pas l'endroit n'y répondez tout simplement pas, inutile de fermer la discussion. Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre indulgence...

J'ai essayé de mettre à jour mon iPod avec la version 2.3. Lorsque j'ai lancé iPod Updater 2005-02-22 et que j'ai branché mon iPod, après quelques instants j'ai eu droit à ce message : 

"_Votre iPod a été mis à jour avec la version 2.3 et doit être redémarré afin de finaliser le processus de mise à jour._"

Alors j'ai éteint mon iPod, rallumé, et rien du tout, il ne montait pas sur le bureau, pour se faire il a fallu que je le déconnecte et que je le reconnecte, et le processus de mise à jour a alors repris depuis le début, semble-t-il, et j'ai finis par avoir droit de nouveau au même message précité. J'ai donc réinitialisé l'iPod en maintenant les boutons "Menu" et "Lecture/Pause" enfoncés, mais rien n'y a fait...

Dans les "Préférences systèmes"-->Mise à jour de logiciels"-->l'onglet "Mise à jour installées" la mise à jour de l'iPod téléchargée avait dans la colonne "Version" "_(null_" au lieu de 2.3... Je me suis donc dit que cela venait de la mise à jour téléchargée, je l'ai donc mise à la corbeille et je l'ai retéléchargé depuis le site d'Apple... Après avoir ouvert le paquet d'installation de la mise à jour et suivit les premières étapes voilà ce que j'obtiens :


On me demande de sélectionner un volume :





Puis ensuite j'ai droit à cette fenêtre, aucune option n'est alors possible, rien ne se passe, et je ne peux pas aller plus loin en sélectionnant "Continuer" : 





Je n'ai plus la première version de la mise à jour, et celle téléchargée depuis le site d'Apple ne semble pas fonctionner non plus...

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution ???

Je vous remercie d'avance...


----------



## bompi (31 Mars 2005)

Pour savoir si ton package iPod Updater s'est bien installé tu peux aussi utiliser DesInstaller et en examiner le contenu puis vérifier que tout est bien là (on ne sait jamais).


----------



## kathy h (31 Mars 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut-être parce que ton mac essaye de démarrer à partir du réseaux. Faudrait sinon aller jette un oeil  dans "Préférence système/démarrage" et regarder si ton disque osx est bien sélectionner et pas le réseau.



en ce qui me concerne je suis allée vérifier et c'est bien OS X qui est seléctionné mais juste à côté il y a l'icone pour le Réseau .

J'ai déjà redémaré mon IMac à plusieurs reprises notamment apres chaque MàJ et je n'avais jamais eu tous ces messages je vous assure.
ce problème est survenu juste apres la MàJ iPod, en plus je n'ai même pas d'iPod j'aurais mieux fait de ne pas la faire cette mise à jour mais j'en avais assez que cette MàJ s'affiche régulièrement alors je l'ai faites..... 

de toute évidence il y a un problème avec cette MàJ : je veux mon GONG . 

je vais essayer d'éteindre mon IMac et de le démarrer plutôt que de passer par "redémarrage"  pour voir si j'ai les même messages car là j'en suis certaine quand j'allume mon ordi le matin je n'ai jamais aucun message


----------



## kathy h (31 Mars 2005)

quand je vais voir dans " démarrage " au début c'est l'icone réseau qui est seléctionné et tout seul ça passe à OS X mais il me semble qu'avant je n'avais pas ce problème : ainsi si ça fait la même chose quand l'ordi rédémarre c'est pour cela qu'il est plus lent et que j'ai tous ces messages que je n'avais pas avant : il doit démarrer en réseau et ensuite passer sur Mac OS X ce qui le relanti 
voilà ce qu'il y a dans l'onglet démarrage :


----------



## kathy h (31 Mars 2005)

je viens de redémarrer mon Imac et rien ne va plus : il met tres tres longtemps à redémarrer alors qu'avant il était 10 fois plus rapide.....et toujours aucun gond de (re)démarrage : il y a un problème mais je ne sais pas lequel 

cette fois ci j'ai redémarré directement de la fenêtre "démarrage" dans "préférence système" apres avoir selectionné Mac OS X, on peut cliquer sur "redémarrer"  directement de cette fenêtre ce que j'ai fait : je n'ai plus les messages au démarrage genre recherche réseau  mais c'est tres long ( j'ai même cru que l'ordi n'allait plus jamais redémarrer ) ettoujours pas de gong comme si l'ordinateur ne rédammrait pas vraiment bref ça rame .

j'ai réparé les autorisations hiers apres cette mise à jour iPod.....

que faire?


----------



## Macounette (31 Mars 2005)

Est-ce que ton DD est journalisé ? (dans Utilitaire Disque tu peux vérifier ça)


----------



## kathy h (31 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que ton DD est journalisé ? (dans Utilitaire Disque tu peux vérifier ça)



en principe il l'est 

j'ai vérifié il l'est toujours.

dans le doute je viens de lancer " réparer le disque" via le DVD d'installation ( au fait c'est normal qu'on me dise , apres la réparation qu'un seule volume a pu être réparé mais que le second volume n'a pas pu être réparé? ) je suppose que c'est parce que je n'ai qu'un voumum Mac OS X non?

Au fait : le gong de démarrage est-ce qu'il s'entend même quand le son est au minimum , je pense qu'il s'entend dans tous les cas et que c'est indépendant du reglage du volume non?


----------



## macinside (31 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> en principe il l'est
> 
> j'ai vérifié il l'est toujours.
> 
> ...



le gong de démarrage est dépendant du volume


----------



## kathy h (31 Mars 2005)

bon alors pour le gong ( mon volume était baissé au max )

reste à règler le problème de l'extrème lenteur au redémarage .

Je pense que si j'éteind et qu'ensuite j'allume ( au lieu de faire redémarrer) j'aurais la meme lenteur ?


----------



## macinside (31 Mars 2005)

attend le passage de la maintenance du systeme


----------



## kathy h (31 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> attend le passage de la maintenance du systeme



elle a eu lieu ce matin à 10H30 ma maintenance journalière , ça n'a rien changé..

au fait pourquoi j'ai ça :

"2005-02-03 15:58:54 +0100: Installed "iPod Updater 2004-11-15" ((null))"

et pour la MàJ d'hier même chose : 

"2005-03-31 00:48:52 +0200: Installed "iPod Updater 2005-03-23" ((null))"


----------



## macinside (31 Mars 2005)

un p'tit coup d'onyx pour vider les caches ?


----------



## Tangi (31 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> en principe il l'est
> 
> j'ai vérifié il l'est toujours.
> 
> ...


Ce que je vais dire est peut être complètement idiot, soyez donc indulgents ...

Quand tu dis que le volume est au minimum tu veux dire que c'est comme ça :







Ou comme ça : 






Dans le premier cas c'est normal que tu n'entendes rien, dans le deuxième cas il faut vraiment tendre l'oreil pour entendre le fameux gon de démarrage...

C'est peut etre un peu bête mais voilà ce que je ferais :


Dans les "Préférences systèmes"-->"Démarrage" je sélectionnerais Mac OS X, 10.3.8 sur Macintosh HD ;
Et puis je cliquerais sur le cadenas pour empêcher d'éventuelles modifications intempestives. 






Je monterais le volume presque au maximum ;
J'éteindrais l'ordinateur ;
Et je le rallumerais...

Ca donne quoi dans ces cas là...


----------



## kathy h (31 Mars 2005)

Tangi :

je vais le faire, mais je pense qu'effectivement je n'ai pas entendu le gong tout simplement car le volume du mac était baissé au maximum...( idiote que je suis) 


je vais redémarrer mais ça me fou la trouille de le faire car c'est tellement lent depuis hier ( et je ne sais pas si cela a un lien avec une simple MàJ logiciel c'est plutôt étrange )que j'ai toujours peur que mon ordi ne redémarre plus.... ça fait peur p bouh   

Tien je vais chronomèter la durée du redémarrage pour info .

Si je ne suis pas là dans 1 heure téléphonez à la Police c'est que mon Ordi a planté  :love: 

PS : et pour le "null " dans la console en face de la MàJ Ipod personne n'a une petite idée ? 

A tout de suite ( si tout va bien )


----------



## kathy h (31 Mars 2005)

j'ai comme l'impression que le fait d'avoir réparé le disque via mon DVD d'installation tout à l'heure  a règlé le problème.

redémarrage = moins d'1 minute ( bien plus rapide que tout à l'heure c'était 5 à 6 fois plus long ce matin le rédémarage)  et je n'ai plus aucun message qui délile sur le réseau :  juste la pomme et la fenêtre avec la bande bleu qui défile mais plus de message.

tangi : J'ai bloqué mes règlages dans préférences système et démarrage et j'ai l'impression que ça aide aussi .. 

bref tout semble "re" marcher normalement.

Plus que le problème de la MàJ "Null" d'iPod à règler ( mais bon je n'ai pas d'iPod de toute façàn, enfin pas encore ..)


----------



## Macounette (31 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Plus que le problème de la MàJ "Null" d'iPod à règler ( mais bon je n'ai pas d'iPod de toute façàn, enfin pas encore ..)


:affraid: Mais alors, pourquoi diantre as-tu choisi d'exécuter cette mise à jour ? :mouais:
Il te suffisait, dans le panneau des mises à jour, de choisir "ignorer cette mise à jour" - c'est ce que je fais pour tout ce qui ne m'intéresse pas (comme la dernière MAJ des iPod qui ne concerne que les iPod Photo).


----------



## macinside (31 Mars 2005)

http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/ipodupdater20050323.html


----------



## kathy h (31 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: Mais alors, pourquoi diantre as-tu choisi d'exécuter cette mise à jour ? :mouais:
> Il te suffisait, dans le panneau des mises à jour, de choisir "ignorer cette mise à jour" - c'est ce que je fais pour tout ce qui ne m'intéresse pas (comme la dernière MAJ des iPod qui ne concerne que les iPod Photo).



Disons qu'hier  soir, un ami m'a conseillé de faire toutes les MàJ qu'Apple me proposait,  tu crois qu'il m'a mal conseillé?   

et comment je peux la virer maintenant ?


----------



## Tangi (31 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Disons qu'hier  soir, un ami m'a conseillé de faire toutes les MàJ qu'Apple me proposait,  tu crois qu'il m'a mal conseillé?
> 
> et comment je peux la virer maintenant ?


Moi aussi j'avais "null" dans la colonne "Version" pour la mise à jour de l'iPod. Comme elle ne marchait pas j'ai voulu la supprimer et la retélécharger depuis le site d'Apple mais ça ne marche pas mieux. Moi par contre j'ai un iPod, j'attend juste qu'il y ait une autre mise à jour.

Pour la supprimer je m'y suis pris comme un véritable manche (je ne suis donc pas un exemple à suivre)... Je l'ai mis à la corbeille en allant la chercher dans "Applications"-->"Utilitaires"-->"Programme de mis à jour du logiciel iPod"-->"Ipod Updater... ". Et, comme je l'avais toujours dans la liste des mises à jour même après la suppression ("Préférences systèmes"-->"Mises à jour de logiciels"-->Onglet "Mises à jour installées") j'ai ouvert le fichier "Software Update.log" (qui se trouve dans "Macintosh HD"-->"Bibliothèque"-->"Logs") avec TextEdit, j'ai enlevé la ligne ou apparaissait la mise à jour en question, je l'ai supprimé, j'ai enregistré les modifications, et la mise à jour de l'iPod a alors disparu de la liste des mises à jour... Mais ça n'a rien réglé, bien au contraire, à moins que ça ne soit pas lié, je n'arrive pas non plus à installer la mise à jour téléchargée depuis le site d'Apple...

Mais ton problème a l'air d'être résolu, donc tu n'as pas de raison de vouloir la supprimer, si ???

Dis moi *Macounette*, j'ai peur de poser une question un peu stupide mais où peux tu choisir d'ignorer la mise à jour, moi je n'ai que deux choix possibles : "Quitter" ou "Installer"...






...


----------



## Apca (31 Mars 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> j'ai peur de poser une question un peu stupide mais où peux tu choisir d'ignorer la mise à jour, moi je n'ai que deux choix possibles : "Quitter" ou "Installer"...



Il suffit de ne pas cocher la petite case à gauche de la mise à jour que tu ne veux pas éffectuer.


----------



## Tangi (31 Mars 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Il suffit de ne pas cocher la petite case à gauche de la mise à jour que tu ne veux pas éffectuer.


Bon ben c'était effectivement une question débile :rateau:... dans la mesure où je le savais déjà et surtout que je procède de la sorte depuis toujours, par exemple je n'ai pas de carte AirPort ni d'iSight et ces mises à jour ne sont pas cochées, pour éviter de télécharger une mise à jour dont je n'ai pas besoin. En revanche elles s'affichent à chaque fois que je recherche les mises à jour, ce qui paraît logique dans un sens, mais il n'y a donc pas moyen de les igonorer définitivement et qu'elles ne s'affichent pas de nouveau, je croyais que *Macounette* faisait allusion à une option de ce type là...

Je me suis gouré :rose:...


----------



## kathy h (31 Mars 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Il suffit de ne pas cocher la petite case à gauche de la mise à jour que tu ne veux pas éffectuer.



oui mais comme le dit tangi à chaque nouveau  lancement  de "MàJ automatique" on te propose de nouveau d'installer les MàJ que tu n'as pas installé, c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que les installe toutes, pour ne plus avoir le message....


----------



## Apca (31 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> A chaque nouveau  lancement  de "MàJ automatique" on te propose de nouveau d'installer les MàJ que tu n'as pas installé, c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que les installe toutes, pour ne plus avoir le message....



Vi je sais, j'installe tous en général moi aussi


----------



## kathy h (31 Mars 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'avais "null" dans la colonne "Version" pour la mise à jour de l'iPod. Comme elle ne marchait pas j'ai voulu la supprimer et la retélécharger depuis le site d'Apple mais ça ne marche pas mieux. Moi par contre j'ai un iPod, j'attend juste qu'il y ait une autre mise à jour.
> 
> Pour la supprimer je m'y suis pris comme un véritable manche (je ne suis donc pas un exemple à suivre)... Je l'ai mis à la corbeille en allant la chercher dans "Applications"-->"Utilitaires"-->"Programme de mis à jour du logiciel iPod"-->"Ipod Updater... ". Et, comme je l'avais toujours dans la liste des mises à jour même après la suppression ("Préférences systèmes"-->"Mises à jour de logiciels"-->Onglet "Mises à jour installées") j'ai ouvert le fichier "Software Update.log" (qui se trouve dans "Macintosh HD"-->"Bibliothèque"-->"Logs") avec TextEdit, j'ai enlevé la ligne ou apparaissait la mise à jour en question, je l'ai supprimé, j'ai enregistré les modifications, et la mise à jour de l'iPod a alors disparu de la liste des mises à jour... Mais ça n'a rien réglé, bien au contraire, à moins que ça ne soit pas lié, je n'arrive pas non plus à installer la mise à jour téléchargée depuis le site d'Apple...
> 
> ...



Pas besoin effectivement,  je les laisse maintenant qu'ils sont là ....


----------



## Macounette (31 Mars 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi *Macounette*, j'ai peur de poser une question un peu stupide mais où peux tu choisir d'ignorer la mise à jour, moi je n'ai que deux choix possibles : "Quitter" ou "Installer"...


C'est dans les menus : menu "Mise à jour" (Update) -> Ignore Update ou Pomme-supprimer. 

Edit : le tout en images...


----------



## Macounette (31 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> oui mais comme le dit tangi à chaque nouveau lancement de "MàJ automatique" on te propose de nouveau d'installer les MàJ que tu n'as pas installé, c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que les installe toutes, pour ne plus avoir le message....


Ben non justement, on peut les ignorer, et elles disparaissent de la liste, comme j'ai indiqué ci-dessus


----------



## Apca (31 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est dans les menus : menu "Mise à jour" (Update) -> Ignore Update ou Pomme-supprimer.



Merci Macounette, je connaissais pas ça. Faut dire aussi que je n'avais pas été visiter le menu   

Au faite t'a changé le look de OSx ou quoi ?


----------



## Macounette (31 Mars 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Merci Macounette, je connaissais pas ça. Faut dire aussi que je n'avais pas été visiter le menu


Mais de rien  



			
				Apca a dit:
			
		

> Au faite t'a changé le look de OSx ou quoi ?


Oui, avec ShapeShifter, grâce auquel tu peux modifier l'apparence générale d'OS X: barres de menus, fenêtres, etc.  fais un tour dans ce thread et tu verras le pourquoi du comment


----------



## kathy h (31 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est dans les menus : menu "Mise à jour" (Update) -> Ignore Update ou Pomme-supprimer.
> 
> Edit : le tout en images...



euhhh tu le trouves ou ça? ( pas dans Mise à jour de logiciel quand même, ) ?


----------



## Macounette (31 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> euhhh tu le trouves ou ça? ( pas dans Mise à jour de logiciel quand même, ) ?


Bien sûr que si.
Sauf que chez moi ça s'appelle Software Update car mon MacOS X à moi est en anglais


----------



## Apca (31 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> euhhh tu le trouves ou ça? ( pas dans Mise à jour de logiciel quand même, ) ?



Si, il faut aller dans le menu "Mettre à jour" ensuite "Ignorer la mise à jour"

 

Merci Macounette au faite


----------



## kathy h (31 Mars 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Si, il faut aller dans le menu "Mettre à jour" ensuite "Ignorer la mise à jour"
> 
> 
> 
> Merci Macounette au faite



dans"Mise à jour de logiciel" situé dans mes "préférences système" je n'ai pas cette possibilité , ( je suis aveugle ou quoi )


----------



## Macounette (31 Mars 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Si, il faut aller dans le menu "Mettre à jour" ensuite "Ignorer la mise à jour"


Justement c'est pour ça que j'ai mis une copie d'écran : je ne connais pas les noms exacts des menus en français, ayant un OS en anglais  mais on peut le déduire d'après la position du menu. 



			
				Apca a dit:
			
		

> Merci Macounette au faite


Mais de rien....   perso j'estime que ça ne sert à rien d'encombrer le système avec des mises à jour dont on n'a pas besoin et donc si cette option est là c'est pour qu'elle serve bien à quelque chose


----------



## Macounette (31 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> dans"Mise à jour de logiciel" situé dans mes "préférences système" je n'ai pas cette possibilité , ( je suis aveugle ou quoi )



Au lieu d'aller dans Préférences système, passe par le menu Pomme.


----------



## Apca (31 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Au lieu d'aller dans Préférences système, passe par le menu Pomme.



Exactement, je l'ai fait avec le menu pomme moi, c'est peut-être pour ca que tu n'a pas trouvé


----------



## kathy h (31 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Au lieu d'aller dans Préférences système, passe par le menu Pomme.




Mais oui , mais c'est" biensur" le Menu pomme, depuis que je suis sur Mac OS X je n'y vais plus jamais dans ce Menu Pomme, je l'avais complètement oublié celui là , quelle gourde je fais, apres plus de 5 ans passé sous Mac OS 9 comment ai-je pu l'oublier si vite ce Menu Pomme, j'y vais de ce pas : VU    :love:


----------



## Tangi (1 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est dans les menus : menu "Mise à jour" (Update) -> Ignore Update ou Pomme-supprimer.
> 
> Edit : le tout en images...


Ah ben voilà, ma question n'était finalement pas si stupide que ça... Très très pratique ça ...
Et puis il suffit de cliquer sur la mise à jour qu'on souhaite ignorer et faire "pomme+<-- (touche suppr. juste au dessus de la grosse touche entrée)" comme pour supprimer une photo sous iPhoto ou un dossier dans le Finder par exemple...

C'était pas si compliqué finalement, je dois avouer que j'avais jamais eu l'idée d'aller faire un tour dans les menus de la barre de menus de "Mise à jour de logiciels"...

Merci, merci ...

P.S. Dis moi *kathy h* tu changes d'avatar tous les jours, non ??? :mouais:...


----------



## Macounette (1 Avril 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Merci, merci ...


Mais de rien, de rien  et merci à toi pour ton coup de boule, ça fait plaisir de se sentir utile


----------



## kathy h (1 Avril 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> P.S. Dis moi *kathy h* tu changes d'avatar tous les jours, non ??? :mouais:...



Disons que je fais des essais histoire de trouver le bon


----------



## Tangi (1 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Mais de rien, de rien  et merci à toi pour ton coup de boule, ça fait plaisir de se sentir utile


Mais de rien, je t'en prie, c'était amplement mérité ...

P.S. Qu'est ce qu'on est polis sur ce forum ...


----------

